# Stacking Cages?



## Britastic Gremlin (Nov 19, 2015)

So I'll soon be getting a second-hand Ferplast Furet Plus, which I'll be using a spare/hospitable/quarantine/intro cage. I also have at the moment a Savic Freddy 2. Despite lots of rearranging I can't find enough room to put both cages unless I stack one on top of the other, although if the Furet Plus is one of those flat-pack type cages then it'll be fine.

If stacked there's a little nook in the corner of my bedroom so they'll be surrounded by 3 walls with only the front open. They'll be pretty secure that way and won't be knocked over. I likely won't even have a need to have both cages up at once but if I do end up with this rescue female that I have my eyes on then I'll need to for when my sister comes down, as she has two male rats of her own that need a holiday home.

I'd like to hear some thoughts about it first though. Has anyone stacked these types of cages before? Do you think it can be accomplished safely?


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't have experience with those particular cages but I have stacked cages before. In general some tips are to make sure weight is evenly distributed. If it's uneven the cage on the bottom might buckle and the stack can wobble more easilly. After stacking the cages (but without the rats inside) you can test stability by walking back and forthand standing near the cage and jumping up and down. Most floors aren't completely level and if it's wood it might warp or wiggle when we walk by. If it wobbles a tiny bit no big deal because you're probably not going to stand near the cage and do jumping jacks but if it wobbles a lot that could be a problem.

Some things you can do to increase stability if needed...

1.) Slip something under the two front edges of the cage to tilt it slightly toward the wall.
2.) Ziptie or otherwise secure the cages to one another then use a bookshelf anchor to attach it to the wall. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I am not familiar with those cages but I have stacked small cages before. I would just put it through some tests to make sure it is safe. 

If you have other pets or children that may bump it or attempt to pull/climb it then it may be of some concern.

If the cages have plastic bottoms the rats on the bottom may try to chew through the top.


----------



## Britastic Gremlin (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for that, guys =)

jlhummel - As I live in a ground floor flat the concrete beneath my vinyl flooring has been skimmed so it's level and very solid. I've tried the jumping up and down test as you suggested with a small, different cage on top and nothing has so far happened. I'll try it again when the other cage comes along but so far I think it's safe to say that there won't be a problem with stability in that respect.

moonkissed - I live alone with just a small dog but once the rats move into the cage then he'll be banned from the bedroom. I didn't think about the possibility of any rats in the bottom cage managing to chew through the base of the top one... I'll find something sturdy to slide between the two cages. One cage will only be serving as a holiday home for my sister's rats when they come visit several times a year, so it won't be permanent.


----------

